# Cigars in Scarface



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knew what kind of cigars Al Pacino was smoking in Scarface? I have searched around and couldn't find anything.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome to CS interesting question... I have no clue, why do you ask?

LT :gn


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I was just thinking, with the popularity of the movie and how many cigars he smokes it's surprising that there is no one cigar labeled as the "Scarface cigar". In a couple shots you can see a label but there is no way I can tell what it says.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I think it might be a cohiba. They have a poster of him smoking one.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I guess Cohiba as well.

You can buy a framed photo of Scarface with an actual Cohiba set inside the frame.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I've seen that same shadowbox of the pic/cigar with a non-banded cigar and more recently, a glass-encapsulated Guantanamera  

Would be neat to find out, from someone who worked on the movie, or had inside knowledge.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Miami said:


> I think it might be a cohiba. They have a poster of him smoking one.


I was looking closer at that poster earlier and I was thinking it was a Cohiba as well, but like audio1der said it would be nice to find out for sure what it is.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll just call Al.

T


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its the movies so who knows.

I would think they would be high grade cuban custom rolled cigars to go with his character.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

say hello to my little friend!!!


cockaroaches!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Its the movies so who knows.
> 
> I would think they would be high grade cuban custom rolled cigars to go with his character.


My brother-inlaw is a big fan of the Godfather, Scarface, Soprano movies and series - pretty large collection of DVD's, books, etc. Having a conversation with him a few years ago - so I'm going from memory here - but I'm thinking he said that Al Pacino's favorite cigar is a Montecristo #1 - but in the movies they used Macanudo's.

True or False - who knows.

Ron


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Cremosa's - he that tough he can handle these and it helps to intimidate his enemies!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im a huge fan of all the mafia movies and I have seen the shadow boxes with the Cohibas in them, I dont know if they are actual real cuban cohibas. I have heard that they use macanudos in the movies also.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Whatever cigars he smokes he is still THE coolest cigar smoker ever (both Pacino and Montana!)


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

If you look closely in the movie you can see a ring , all I can make out is

Phi
Ban

My guess: Phillies Banana

j/k of course


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

JPH said:


> If you look closely in the movie you can see a ring , all I can make out is
> 
> Phi
> Ban
> ...


That link is only thumbnail size... any chance of getting a better pic?

LT :gn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

From what I heard from Gandolfini when I met hm at a Sopranos party at Foxwoods two years ago. The cigars they smoke on the set are cigars thet they bring in. He said at that time a lot of them were gifts and no special ones were singled out for smoking.

Could have been like that on Scarface as well.


----------

